# doves abandoned nest



## droper (Apr 27, 2011)

my doves layed 1 egg on a nest we put in their cage and they took care of it for like 10 days but they abandoned it and they havent sat on it for 3 days,why did they do this


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They probably lost interest for some reason. Is the area where the egg is safe? Sometimes they abandon the nest if they think the area is not safe.

you think the eggs are fertile?

Reti


----------

